# Aerogarden



## D3 (Feb 17, 2010)

Has anyone used the aerogarden to start seeds or cloning?


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 17, 2010)

I used a aerogarden knock off called Grow and Store and It runs on the same principal and im growing some Autos in it.


----------



## stas (Feb 22, 2010)

I used to have a Airogarden. I  actually used it for my first grow with some low ryders, But i just recently stopped using it for starting new seedlings. But eventually the pump failed in it and i just scrapped it. Now i made my own DIY cloner with a air pump, air stones and a plastic rubbermaid container.


----------



## lowryder420 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm about three weeks in to my first aerogarden grow. I don't really know when to start flowering though. Any tips?


----------



## D3 (Feb 24, 2010)

I think I would start 12/12 when there about 6" to 8" tall. Remember, marijuana stretches double in size by the time there ready. From what I've seen, the Areogarden does not have enough height to let them veg for much longer. The Aerogarden is designed for herbs & seed starting.


----------



## lowryder420 (Mar 2, 2010)

alright sounds great. i just started 12/12 yesterday and its just under 7"


----------



## stas (Mar 2, 2010)

When i was using my aerogarden i ended up replacing the light they give you with a my own fluorescent fixture. I found it really easy to do you just need to cut the cord and spliced in the power cord for my fluorescent fixture. Then i just hung the light up by some chain in my closet. So i was able to  let my plant get at least 4 feet. 

But since my plants were getting so big the res. was getting clogged with all of my roots and it eventually finally killed the motor in the aerogarden. But since it **** the bed on me and i had a better understanding of hydroponics i ended up just making my own hyrdo set up instead of paying another $150 on a aerogarden.

But i wouldn't recommend anyone modifying it if there not sure on what exactly there doing.


----------



## stas (Mar 2, 2010)

I was thinking about buying another one just for seedlings but decided not to. using bouble buckets just seems to be working good enough


----------

